# Fifa Brasile 2014. Ps3 e Xbox 360. Video recensione. Mondiali.



## admin (18 Aprile 2014)

Fifa Brasile 2014. Il videogioco di calcio, firmato EA Sport, dedicato ai prossimi Mondiale in programma in Brasile dal prossimo mese di Giugno. 

Il gioco è disponibile (da ieri) solo per le console di vecchia generazione: Playstation 3 e Xbox 360.

E' stato ricreato, fedelmente, il torneo di Brasile 2014. Sono state apportate delle novità a livello di Gameplay. Sarà possibile attuare delle tattiche specifiche per i calci piazzati.

La modalità GoalKeeper Antics permette di muovere il portiere per distrarre il tiratore. 


La modalità Rappresentazione Patriottica introduce un pubblico 3D del tutto rinnovato. Adidas Micoach permette di migliorare le qualità dei calciatori.


Video recensione di Fifa Brasile 2014 qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Aprile 2014)

Ste robette di Fifa le dovrebbero lasciare come dlc aggiuntivo al 14. Non lo comprerò sicuramente.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Aprile 2014)

Non lo comprerò, anche se la modalità in cui inizi dalle qualificazioni per arrivare alla finale è veramente molto bella secondo me.


----------

